# centipede-like & worm like thing



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

this is so kool! im so excited i found this bug that is like 2-3 inches and looks like a nightcrawler but has leg-like thingis so it also looks like a centipede  im trying to get a clear shot now. Ideas anyone?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

ok here are some pics. the surprices keep on coming btw, i found what i believe to be baby bushy nose plecos, or are they ottos? these are about 1.5 cm long


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

more pics


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

and why exactly are you isolating them together? 
btw that is one ugly ass thing... it eludes to me as to why you love your aquarium weirdos!
congrats on that baby catfish.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hahhaha! good question! well..that was the only thing i had to put the worm into and then when i noticed the babies i didn't know where else to put them.. 

i always had a fascination of weird creepy crawlers. i come from a region at the foot of a mountain in argentina and ever since i can remember i have been catching stuff: spiders (tarantula size) snakes, lizards, scorpions, giant grasshoppers, etc etc..) is in my blood


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

what do you mean you found that catfish? In the wild, a store, or in your tank?
It doesn't look like an oto but doesn't quite look like the brisslenose plecos I used to breed either.
That worm is totally creepy. I've only seen things like that in reef tanks.
eeeeeewwwwww
I just did a quick search and I am certain that it is a freshwater bristle worm. The saltwater ones bite/sting but I couldn't find if the freshwater ones do.
I'd kill that thing asap.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey Franco, by found them i ment in my aquarium. i was surpriced because they never breed for me..
the bristle worm looks somewhat like this but kind of chunky.. this thing is fast, flexible! and stretches to around 4 inches long!!!

nevermind! i googled "bristle worm" and it took me to the salt water one. i think it is a "freshwater bristle worm" thanks boss! love it and devating wheter to kill it or not


----------



## cheaman (Mar 4, 2009)

I've found similar bristle worms in my tanks as well. I also share your interest in finding things like that!
Congrats on the baby cats!


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Finding new forms of life in your tank is always exciting! I'd love to find things like that in my tanks, it'd be great.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

TarantulaGuy said:


> Finding new forms of life in your tank is always exciting! I'd love to find things like that in my tanks, it'd be great.


i say that everytime someone else finds something!! it was finally my turn


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

-.- you meet new people everyday...


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I'd be worried about it trying to eat my other animals. If they are detritovores then no biggie but they are just so creepy.
Did you put any unsterilized lake sediment in your tank that they could have come in on? In my experiments with pond/lake mud I always got tubifex worms but nothing as gross as a bristleworm.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i didn't add any substrate from outside..this tank has eco with flora max. probably cought a trip with some plant i bought... is ok though, mean looking thing =D


----------



## airbagman (Jan 25, 2011)

does anybody have any idea as to what these things are. i have like 5 or 6 maybe even more i just havent found them yet. are they harmful? should i remove them?


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

If that is a saltwater tank then those are saltwater bristleworms and they will sting you or your animals quite painfully. Use forceps or something to remove them and quickly toss them down the garbage disposal.


----------



## airbagman (Jan 25, 2011)

is there anything i can buy that will prey on them as these suckers are fast and they only come out at night and the minute i put any light on them they are gone? right now i dont have anything in my tank and yes it is saltwater. i have 4 turbo snails, 2 hermit crabs, and a fireblood shrimp.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

airbagman said:


> is there anything i can buy that will prey on them as these suckers are fast and they only come out at night and the minute i put any light on them they are gone? right now i dont have anything in my tank and yes it is saltwater. i have 4 turbo snails, 2 hermit crabs, and a fireblood shrimp.


maybe you can trap them, here is a link to a fish trap that was suggested to me: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fish-planted-aquarium/75924-how-catch-uncatchable.html

do you ever see them eating any fish food or something?


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 23, 2011)

My coral banded shrimp eats them when they are out crawling around.


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

airbagman said:


> does anybody have any idea as to what these things are. i have like 5 or 6 maybe even more i just havent found them yet. are they harmful? should i remove them?


is that a sw tank? theyre bristleworms if so.....harmless at a small size and will feed on detritus, left over food, and some algae. they can get rather large. once they hit the 3-4'' mark take them out. at that size they start to eat and slow fish, invets, and corals. place an algae wafer in your tank at night and watch. when they come out to feed on it, use a net and scoop them out. in my reef tank they have yet to cause any harm. its been setup for a year now


----------



## matt12 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hawkfish, arrow crabs and coral banded shrimp will eat them as well


----------



## airbagman (Jan 25, 2011)

yes i see them eating fish food. right now i don't have any fish in the tank except for 4 turbo snails, 1 fire-blood shrimp, and 2 hermit crabs. they haven't bothered any body yet but they are starting to get pretty long some of them are about 3-4 inches. i have seen around 5 or 6 and I'm assuming i have lots more but just haven't seen any.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

squish em!


----------



## airbagman (Jan 25, 2011)

i just bought a bristleworm trap and have caught 6 of these things already in 3 days.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

airbagman said:


> i just bought a bristleworm trap and have caught 6 of these things already in 3 days.


please post pictures!! lol, sounds funny.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

I just saw a bristleworm trap at a fish shop yesterday. How does it work? Do they just go into the tube and get stuck?


----------



## airbagman (Jan 25, 2011)

yes they can enter either end of the tube as there are little slits cut into the tube just big enough for them to crawl in and then they cant get out. the food is in the center of the tube so they go in to get the food.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

ddavila06 your worm is F***in CREEPY! I'd **** a brick if i found that in one of my tanks! did you ever find any more worms or baby fish?


----------



## 34ilikepie (Mar 25, 2011)

That was a nice topic name


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

These are the most gross things! I hate centipedes. Can't imagine them in my tanks. I'd never put my hands in my tanks again!!!


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> ddavila06 your worm is F***in CREEPY! I'd **** a brick if i found that in one of my tanks! did you ever find any more worms or baby fish?


all the fishes dissapeared and i didn´t find any more worms...


----------

